

VCs Put the Brakes on Early-Stage Startups - Sam_Odio
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/10/vcs-put-the-bre.html

======
bootload
_"... 'Our new investments in a down public market are tilted toward early
stage ventures,' says Steve Jurvetson, a partner at VC firm Draper Fisher
Jurvetson ..."_

Right advice. Is DFJ a top tier VC?

~~~
seiji
Yes.

<http://ycombinator.com/topvcs.html>

------
pg
I don't see this happening yet, at least to YC alumni. The rate at which
they're closing series A rounds seems unchanged.

------
crabapple
investors were unwilling to fund entrepreneurial activity for nearly twenty
years of risk-aversion following the depression. vcs think this will be just a
four-year hiccup. in ten years most of them will be gone, along with everyone
else who thinks that the beginning of a secular bear market is the right time
to take risk.

